# Contest Foibles



## RangerWickett (Mar 29, 2002)

The open submission contest for Tournaments, Fairs, & Taverns is over.  If you want to still try to submit something to get it in, you can, but we're wrapping up the editing right now, so time is limited, and you won't be eligible to receive a free copy of the book.

Of the 23 games submitted, 18 will probably make it in (we're still trying to check to make sure nothing's going to cause legal problems), and overall I must say I'm impressed with the inventiveness of the submissions.  Of those that didn't make it in, I hope you can take condolence in the fact that several submissions bore great similarities, so we chose the ones that had the greatest spice and control of the rules.  We could only have so many spellcaster games or archery contests, so we were forced to make hard choices to determine the best in the lot.

The main reason I post here, though, is that we have a bit of a problem, in that many of the submissions do not include the names and email addresses of the author.  When we get the list finalized, I will post the names of all the accepted games, and I'd like it if the original authors could email me again with updated versions that have your name and email address included.  If you don't do this, we'll still use your submission, but we won't be able to get you your copy of the finished book.

I'll try to post the list here by Saturday, and you'll have until the next Friday to contact me.  Hopefully Russ will also post this on the main page.


----------



## kingpaul (Apr 3, 2002)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *I'll try to post the list here by Saturday, and you'll have until the next Friday to contact me.  Hopefully Russ will also post this on the main page. *



Umm...does that mean Saturday, 3/30, and Friday, 4/5, or Saturday, 4/6, and Friday, 4/12?


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 9, 2002)

I blame Daylight Savings Time for making me late.  I don't care if that's wholly illogical.  *chagrined*  Sorry for the lateness.

Here are the games that were accepted out of those submitted (though there will be several more games to fill in some of the gaps).  If you wrote one of these, please email me, and include both your name and your email address in the body of the message.  Plus, please include a sentence or two description of what the game is, to prove that you're not lying.

If you don't contact me, we might not be able to thank you for your contribution, and you won't be able to get your free copy of the book.  Please reply to me by next Monday (April 15th).

A Dragon, by Anonymous.
Archery Contests, by Russ.
Arm Wrestling, by Russ.
Baal’meral’runn, by Lysle Kapp.
Bear Wrasslin’, by B.R. Davis.
Board Tumbling Game, by Quim Ball·llosera
Conjuration Combat, by Chad Imbrogno 
Drinksmash, by Phill Sunbury
Drunken Daggers, by Anonymous.
Everyman’s Fireball, by Anonymous.
Joust and Field List, by Daniel R. Collins
Stonehead, by David J. McKee 
Tree Game, by Anonymous.
Gin and Rabbits, by Anonymous.
Halfling Toss, by Anonymous.
Squashgoblin, by Anonymous.
Temperature Climbing, by Anonymous.
Tower of Castilo, by James P. Mullen.
Tripstep’s Ladder, by Anonymous.
Trollbridge, by Morgan Davey.


----------



## kingpaul (Apr 9, 2002)

*Oh well*

Guess my rules didn't make it.  Them's the breaks.


----------



## maddman75 (Apr 9, 2002)

Ryan - I'm the one that sent in Halfling Toss and Drunken Daggers.  Did you get my email?


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 9, 2002)

Yep, got it.


----------

